# tourencamp



## himbeertoni (12. Mai 2004)

hiho, freunde der groben stolle,

wir tun ein tourencamp machn tun wolln !

am 25/26/27 juni 

also wer interesse hat bzw sich ein platz sichern möchte 

möge sich doch bitte eintragen !

geplant sind einige touren in verschiedenen leistungsgruppen 
(bei der einsteigergruppe unter zuhilfenahme unserer polar hf uhren um mal eine otimale trainings-steuerung zu zeigen) 

........kurzer ablauf .............
freitag 25/06 ankunft ...einchecken, grillparty mit .... vom fass  
samstag26/06 bikerfrühstück(nicht im studio) start zu verschiedenen ganztagestouren mit ortskundigen guides 
abends , wer will oder brauch ...sauna , danach pastaparty.... open end   
sonntag 27/6 ähnliches programm, ca 17uhr verabschiedung 

für begleitpersonen  von teilnehmern wird es ein alternativ programm geben, wie das aussieht hängt von den interessen der einzelnen personen ab.

wir machen erstmal keine limitierung der teilnehmerzahl .....und der preis wird auch so wie einsteigercamp sein ergo 50 euronen pro nase.

dafür gibts ne grillparty , unterbringung, duschen ,sauna , 2mal frühstück , riegel und getränke für camelbak ......wer ins hotel möchte sollte nochmal mit 20 euronen pro nacht rechnen.

wer ein leih/testbike haben möchte , bitte recht früh melden 

weitere details folgen die tage.....

best greetz ,tonilein  

========================================================
*Teilnehmerliste:*
(Eingefügt von Rabbit, ohne Gewähr auf Vollständigkeit)


OBRADY (Anja)
Lupi (Christian)
tobi-69 (Matthias)
Kai96 (Kai)
chick @chick: war der kurze Beitrag hier im Thema eine offizielle Anmeldung?
Partner von chick
Rabbit (Harry)
Meldungen, die nur per PM bei Micha eingegangen sind, sind hier nicht berücksichtigt (da ich davon keine Kenntnis habe).


----------



## OBRADY (12. Mai 2004)

Da bin ich doch mal die erste die sich anmeldet.

Prima Konzept!!!!
Wohin soll ich die Kröten überweisen...??Möchte allerdings biken und nicht das Alternativprogramm.

Freu mich alle wiederzusehen....

Bis denne
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (12. Mai 2004)

*meld*

Hier ich bin auch dabei, möchte aber ein Leihbike beantragen, da meins Opfer einer spontanen Kaltverformung geworden ist!


----------



## Lupi (12. Mai 2004)

dann bin ich auch dabei


----------



## tobi-69 (12. Mai 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> für begleitpersonen  von teilnehmern wird es ein alternativ programm geben,



  Ich mach mich nass!!!!!!!   
Aber finde ich klasse, dass mein "Brainstorming" wahrgenommen wurde   (macht euch aber nicht so eine riesen Arbeit wenn keine Resonanz kommt, war wirklich, naja, halbernst gemeint!!!)
Werde meine "Kleine" mal in die Planung einweisen, wer weiß, vielleicht hatt'se ja Interesse.
Ich hab' mich ja definitiv schon in dem anderem Thread angemeldet, hier noch mal für's Amtliche:
Termin gecheckt, erscheinen sicher!!

[CUT by Rabbit ...]


----------



## himbeertoni (13. Mai 2004)

hi again 

zwei dinge:

zum einen möchte ich betonen, das nur anmeldungen in diesen thema zählen ,
bzw per pm !!!!!!


zum anderen möchte ich darauf hinweisen, das dies kein event einer eingeschworenen gemeinschaft ist, sondern auch jeder andere der int. an diesem wochenende hat herzlich eingeladen ist. 

mit anderen worten (es werden alle gleich schlecht behandelt  )

best greetz, tonilein


----------



## koelner (13. Mai 2004)

Bin dabei und bringe noch jemand mit.


----------



## Würfel (13. Mai 2004)

Nochmal was zum Einsteigercamp (der andere Thread ist leider zu):

Meine Fotos habe ich heute abgeholt. Leider wurden nur 10 von 24 entwickelt und die sind von derart schlechter Qualität dass es die Mühe des Einscannens nicht wert ist. Tja, ich habe das letzte mal eine Einwegkamera gekauft, ich werde mich mal nach einer digitalen umsehen


----------



## nils_z1 (14. Mai 2004)

so denke mal das ich nach möglich auch kommen werde 
der sohn vom moritz will auch mit wollt ich nur mal sagen!

[CUT by Rabbit ...]

greez nils


----------



## DG2 (14. Mai 2004)

*meld*


----------



## rigger (16. Mai 2004)

[CUT by Rabbit ...]

Vielleicht kann ich an dem WE doch nicht!!   
Meine Ma fährt voraussichtlich an dem Samstag für ne Woche in Urlaub nach England und einer muss dann zuhause bleiben. Mein Opa ist zwar noch da aber der kann sich ja auch nicht um alles kümmern und einer muss ja auch das essen für ihn machen.

Auch von mir liebe Grüße an die Janine!    

gruß Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (16. Mai 2004)

[CUT by Rabbit ...]

Ich melde mich hiermit auch offiziell an!


----------



## tobi-69 (17. Mai 2004)

Möchte hiermit nur kurz das große Interesse eines Freundes meinerseits mitteilen. Fest kann er aber erst nach kommendem WE zusagen.
(Zur Nervenberuhigung: Ist ein typischer Westfale, wortkarg, scheu, schwach in der Mimik   )

*Für alle die noch nicht dabei waren (ich ja auch erst 1x): Anmelden, sofort!!! Ist eine supergute Veranstaltung mit einem klasse Team und Top-Stimmung!!!*


----------



## Rabbit (18. Mai 2004)

So, ich habe das Thema mal ein wenig bereinigt. Ich hoffe ihr habt dafür Verständnis. 

In diesem Thema bitte nur noch An-/ und Abmeldungen bzw. weiterer Infoaustausch bezüglich des Events!

Danke und ich hoffe ich werde mich auch noch freimachen können (und wehe darauf kommt jetzt'n blöder Spruch  ) um euch alle wieder zu sehen!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## tobi-69 (25. Mai 2004)

Is jetzt aber erschreckend, wie ruhig es hier geworden ist   

@ toni
Meine Dame hat definitiv kein Interesse/Zeit/Lust (nen es wie du willst, ich versteh'se nich   ) mitzukommen und am Rahmenprogramm mitzumachen. Schade eigentlich, trotzdem supernetten Dank für's Angebot.


----------



## Würfel (30. Mai 2004)

oh oh! ich habe soeben gesehen dass vom 25-27 auch das Hurricane ist! Da muss ich jetzt erstmal meine Prioritäten richtig verteilen


----------



## himbeertoni (1. Juni 2004)

wir wären auch für ein ersatztermin offen.....

vorschläge? 

zum anderen wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr zu der gelegenheit ein tag in den harz wollt, ist mit dem auto keine stunde....


bg, toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (1. Juni 2004)

Da ich ja auch nicht kann würde ich das 2. we im Juli vorschlagen, da hab ich nix vor und da is auch kein besonderes Open Air!?


----------



## Würfel (1. Juni 2004)

also wegen mir wäre das WE doch ok, ich hab mich schon darauf eingestellt, da ich dann nicht meine ganze (derzeit knappe) kohle beim hurricane auf den kopp haue, würde mir ganz gelegen kommen wenn ich für das WE eine ausrede habe   

und mal was ganz allgemeines @ toni: du/ihr solltet das vielleicht noch ein wenig mehr promoten, so wie der thread jetzt hier vor sich hinvegetiert klicken da bestimmt nicht so viele leute drauf wie eigentlich gerne würden. so viele haben sich ja noch nicht gemeldet


----------



## H/WF-Honk (1. Juni 2004)

rigger schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich ja auch nicht kann würde ich das 2. we im Juli vorschlagen, da hab ich nix vor und da is auch kein besonderes Open Air!?



Dafür!!!!!   
Da hätte ich endlich Semesterferien, und für den Harz wäre ich auch offen...!


----------



## chick (1. Juni 2004)

verschieben wäre blöd, bei mir/uns passt weit und breit kein anderes we.


----------



## OBRADY (1. Juni 2004)

Hi..

Also ich wäre auch nach wie vor für das gennante WE.

Und Harz natürlich immer gerne...!!!!

Gruß Anja


----------



## himbeertoni (1. Juni 2004)

dann bleiben wir bei dem termin, eine zweiten im juli können wir ja immernoch nachschieben , für alle die gern würden aber zum ersten nicht können 

ich hoffe das ist im sinne aller......

und wie schonmal angedeutet , dann fahren wir samstag (wenn wetter ok) harz und sonntag hier......

es sind noch ein paar plätze frei......also wer noch will, bitte melden 

best greetz, toni


----------



## Rabbit (1. Juni 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> dann bleiben wir bei dem termin


 Da habe ich mir das ursprüngliche Wochenende gerade "freigeschaufelt" und Du wolltest den Termin schon wieder verschieben!

Bin also dabei und verfüge über einige Harzkenntnisse 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Würfel (1. Juni 2004)

Ok, dann bleibt der Termin! Ich bin dann auf jeden Fall auch dabei. Mitfahrgelegenheit (ich wohne in Hannover) würde ich gerne in Anspruch nehmen, zur Not geht's aber auch mit dem Zug. Harz hört sich hervorragend an, da war ich nämlich noch nie. Aber bitte ca. IBC5 nicht überschreiten


----------



## Rabbit (1. Juni 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bitte ca. IBC5 nicht überschreiten


ACK 
(Du kannst dann aber nicht in meiner Gruppe mitfahren) 
Für alle, die damit (noch) nichts anfangen können:
IBC-Skala zur einheitlichen Klassefizierung von Trails und Touren


----------



## koelner (2. Juni 2004)

Ich find´s auch gut, daß der Termin bleibt.   
Harz müsste für mich nicht sein, andererseits: wo ich nicht fahren kann, ist auch egal    Von daher: let´s Harz   

@kai96 Wenn nix dazwischen kommt und Du Dich nochmal in meinen Rüsselsheimer Haufen klemmen willst, bist Du herzlich eingeladen, mitzufahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh_marc (2. Juni 2004)

Es sieht so aus, als ob ich doch Zeit haette. 

Wenn nicht noch ein Wunder geschieht und irgendwoher bis Freitag Geld sprudelt, dann wird es nichts mit der Teilnahme an der Hochschulmeisterschaft in Chemnitz 

Somit sage ich schon mal mit 90 % Wahrscheinlichkeit zu.

Aehhh - und ich braeuchte ne Mitfahrgelegenheit...

Gruss
Marc


----------



## OBRADY (2. Juni 2004)

Prima...

Samstag Harz...froi.....froi....froi.....

Sonntag Alfeld und Umgebung...froi....froi....

Hatte auch schon überlegt das mal so kleinlaut vorzuschlagen.

@ Marc: Mitfahrgelegenheit ist gebont.Mal sehehn ob mein Sushiflizer bis dahin noch aushält.

Ich freu mich schon Euch alle Wiederzusehn.

@ Tobi : dann bring mal Deinen Westfalenfreund mit.Wenn er genauso typisch westfälisch ruhig und zurückhaltend ist wie Du!!

Bis denn Alfeld
Anja


----------



## Lupi (2. Juni 2004)

Harz ist toll , und endlich wieder Schierker


----------



## Rabbit (2. Juni 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Harz ist toll , und endlich wieder Schierker


Und Anja ist auch wieder dabei, die können wir wieder "vorschicken"


----------



## himbeertoni (7. Juni 2004)

huhu zusammen, 

geht ja nun bald los.......drum würde ich euch bitten, euren betrag zu überweisen. 

ihr bekommt dann eine bestätigungs-pm 


an bikebase kennwort tc
voba alfeld blz. 27893760 konto: 3101701000


beste grüße, toni


----------



## Rabbit (7. Juni 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> voba alfeld blz.27893760   konto: 310170100


Gehört da noch ein Name zu oder kennen die bei der Volksbank(?) einen Himbeertoni?


----------



## Würfel (7. Juni 2004)

50 euro, ja?


----------



## himbeertoni (7. Juni 2004)

jepp 

greetz , toni


----------



## tobi-69 (8. Juni 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> geht ja nun bald los.......drum würde ich euch bitten, euren betrag zu überweisen.



Mmmmmmh?! Wenn ich Euch 60,- Euronen überweise, wären da dann schon die Kosten für Eintrittsgelder und Taxifahrten für Samstag späääääääten Abend enthalten    (Insider, gelle Toni)


Mein wortkarger Kollege hat jetzt leider doch keine Zeit (wird Taufpate), aber ich werde mal noch den Einen oder Anderen ansprechen. Gibt's schon eine Zahl, wieviel Plätze noch frei sind   


Wie es aussieht, werde ich mal wieder ein paar Plätze im Kfz freihaben, auch für's Bike (RIGGER, was ist jetzt mit dir??!!).
Wenn also jemand zwischen Ibbenbüren (bei Osnabrück) und Alfeld wohnt und nicht weiss wie er hinkommen soll: Dir kann geholfen werden (kostenfrei, da Firmenwagen!!).
Fahre die A30 Richtung Bad Oeynhausen und dann weiter die A2 Richtung Hannover/Alfeld. Werde aber wohl auch dieses mal wieder etwas später anreisen (20:00-21:00).

@ Rabbit     Fährt man dann in deiner Gruppe wieder völlig ohne Versicherungsschutz   (ist es wirklich so schwierig, oder liegt es einfach nur an deinen "Führungsqualitäten"   ) 
Sorry, bin schon wieder zahm. ADMIIIIIIIIIIIN, mach mal wech den Schxxx   


@ Toni     Sag deinem Bikebase-Kollegen (jaja, Namensgedächtnis wie ein Sieb), ich bräuchte dann am besten am Fr. abend noch das neue Lenkkopflager montiert (hatten wir beim letzten Mal besprochen   ), bzw. Sa. morgens!! (wenn möglich natürlich   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (8. Juni 2004)

@Tobi kann nicht, da cheffin in Urlaub fährt und ich dann den Laden schmeissen muss, werde mich dann auf den heimischen Trails vergnügen, wenn bis dahin mein neuer Rahmenkit schon da ist! 

Wünsche euch allen aber viel Spass!!     

Keep on Rocking!!!


----------



## bofh_marc (9. Juni 2004)

Moin,

es sind jetzt doch noch ein paar Foerdermittel an meiner Uni aufgetaucht, so dass ich mit 3 anderen Kollegen an der Hochschulmeisterschaft teilnehmen kann. Es wird also nichts mit dem Tourencamp.

Viel Spass an alle, die teilnehmen
Marc


----------



## tobi-69 (15. Juni 2004)

Naja, auch wenn Rabbit geschrieben hat, in diesem Thread nur noch sachliche Beiträge schriftlich nieder zu legen, braucht man ihn ja nicht gleich im Keller verkommen zu lassen   

@ Toni
Teil doch mal mit, wieviel Leut's sich jetzt schon angemeldet haben. Nur so für den Überblick.
Und gleich dabei, wieviel Platz noch wäre.
Es ist wirklich schwer, noch 1-2 von diesen verdammt sturen, ruhigen und pflegeleichten Westfalen zu diesem Camp überzeugen zu können, aber ich arbeiten dran.
Wüsste da zwar ein paar lustige und quirlige, aber wir wissen ja wie das endet.

Rene!!?? Kai!!?? Was macht die Kondition?


----------



## Rabbit (16. Juni 2004)

tobi-69 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Toni
> Teil doch mal mit, wieviel Leut's sich jetzt schon angemeldet haben. Nur so für den Überblick.


Ich habe mal im Eingangsbeitrag eine Teilnehmerliste eingefügt.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## koelner (16. Juni 2004)

> Rene!!?? Kai!!?? Was macht die Kondition?



War / ist auf dem aufsteigenden Ast.   
Seit Vorgestern schwebt aber das Damoklesschwert der Wochenendarbeit über meinem kahlen Haupt...   

Endgültige Entscheidung folgt bald.


----------



## OBRADY (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo Rene..
dann hoffe ich mal ganz stark , das das Damoklesschwert nicht zuschlägt.
Würde mich doch sehr traurig stimmen auf Deine Gesellschaft zu verzichten..

Mensch Tobi...
Bring doch ruhig noch mehr zurückhaltende ruhige Westfalen deiner Sorte mit.Extreme Spaßfaktorerhöhung....

Freu mich aufs WE!!!!

Gruß Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koelner (16. Juni 2004)

Hey Anja...


----------



## himbeertoni (16. Juni 2004)

soll ich ein tisch für samstag reservieren ???? 

toni


----------



## Würfel (16. Juni 2004)

tobi-69 schrieb:
			
		

> Kai!!?? Was macht die Kondition?



ich glaube ich habe den Mund etwas zu voll genommen  Irgendwie wollen sich die Kilometer einfach nicht häufen bei mir


----------



## nils_z1 (16. Juni 2004)

hi!

bei mir siehts im moment schlecht aus....
da der sohn vom anrdeas doch nicht mit kann!
muss mal sehn obs sich vielleicht machen lässt das ich irgendwie mit der bahn komme sieht aber nach deren pge eher schlecht... bzw zu teuer aus 
schade.... vielleicht schaff ichs noch
ansonsten vielleicht beim nächsten mal wieder....

ciao nils


----------



## OBRADY (17. Juni 2004)

soll ich ein tisch für samstag reservieren ???? 

Halte ich für eine gute Idee.Vielleicht wieder im Köhlersbräu????

So eine Molle nach einem tag im Harz wär schon nicht das schlechteste..

Was meint Ihr?...

Gruß Anja


----------



## Lupi (17. Juni 2004)

Ich glaube Micha hat was anderes gemeint.

Aber der Pixi Club ist reserviert.


----------



## himbeertoni (17. Juni 2004)

anja hat recht , genau das meinte ich ........

werde reservieren 

dat toni


----------



## koelner (21. Juni 2004)

Alea eacta est!! (wie der Römer sagt)

Ich bin raus...   Viel Spaß den Verbliebenen!   

@kai: Damit hat sich das mit dem Lift auch so ein bißchen erledigt...


----------



## Würfel (21. Juni 2004)

Kommt sonst jemand an Hannover vorbei auf dem Weg nach Alfeld? Ich wohne auch in B3-Nähe  Naja, zur Not schwinge ich meinen Knackarsch halt in den Zug


----------



## Würfel (21. Juni 2004)

noch was: wenn die deutschen mittwoch gewinnen würde das bedeuten, dass wir samstag abend spielen. wäre nicht schlecht wenn ihr irgendwo reserviert wo man V gucken kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (21. Juni 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> ...würde das bedeuten, dass wir samstag abend spielen.



Oh, du bist in der Nationalmannschaft? 


gerrit


----------



## Rabbit (21. Juni 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> noch was: wenn die deutschen mittwoch gewinnen würde das bedeuten, dass wir samstag abend spielen. wäre nicht schlecht wenn ihr irgendwo reserviert wo man V gucken kann


Micha wäre nicht Micha, wenn das nicht längst arrangiert wäre. Wie ich aus sicherer Quelle weiß, hat die Bikebase seit Samstag einen Satelitenanschluß


----------



## Rabbit (21. Juni 2004)

koelner schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin raus...   Viel Spaß den Verbliebenen!


Schade! Ich gehe davon aus, daß der angekündigte Kumpel von dir dann auch nicht kommt!
Wie ich von Micha erfahren habe ist es auch noch gar nicht sicher, ob chick und ihr Freund kommen. Das würde den Kreis der Teilnehmer natürlich stark einschränken um nicht zu sagen es wird recht "gemütlich", wenn nicht Matthias doch noch zwei seiner Landsleute mitbringt 

Ich freu mich aber auf jeden Fall schon wie ein Schneekönig. Hoffentlich hat bis dahin der Sommer endlich einzug gehalten und wird seinem Namen an diesem Wochenende gerecht


----------



## himbeertoni (21. Juni 2004)

guten abend ladies und gentlemen 

@rabbit : chick und wolle (man verzeih mir das kürzel) kommen definitiv und 
 evtl wollte sil noch erscheinen 

@ alle, wer noch zeit und lust hat kann sich gern noch einklinken.......
 schade wenn wir das em studio nur für kai  und rabbit aufbauen müssten *lol

mbg, toni


----------



## Rabbit (21. Juni 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> evtl wollte sil noch erscheinen


Sil ist raus, hatte gerade einen kurzen Chat mit ihr!

@chick: Freut mich, daß ihr kommt 

@EM-Studio: Wenn ihr nicht wollt geht doch am Samstag gerne Alfeld unsicher machen, Kai und ich bekommen das Faß dann auch alleine leer


----------



## tobi-69 (21. Juni 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> .....,um nicht zu sagen es wird recht "gemütlich", wenn nicht Matthias doch noch zwei seiner Landsleute mitbringt



Ich krieg hier echt die Motten   
Erst sabbeln 'se alle: Oh goil, mit will!
Ein paar Tage später: Mmmmh, mal sehen, da wäre noch blablalba.
Und wenn's ernst wird springe sie alle ab.
Einer hat sich jetzt Bedenkzeit bis Mittwoch gegeben (Selbstständig, selber schuld).
@ Micha
Wenn er es sich am doch noch Mittwoch noch überlegt mitzukommen, kann man dann noch ein Leihbike für ihn arangieren (der hat sich damals wirklich den letzten Dreck für teures Geld andrehen lassen. Lakota oder so     PS: Wäre ein absoluter Kaufkandidat   )

Nochmal @ all
Kann von Richtung Ibbenbüren/Osnabrück kommend bis jetzt noch Leut's mitnehmen ("kleiner" Umweg ginge noch, aber bitte dezent).


Naja, wenn's recht gemütlich wird, könnte man doch sogar den Fernseher inne Saune aufbauen   
Da ich aber kein Freund von Männerküßchen und vom verschwitzten Trikottausch bin, setze ich mich so lange auch schon allein ans Brett


----------



## Würfel (21. Juni 2004)

naja da du auf dem bike schneller bist muss ich dann halt im fassbiertrinken vorlegen  

edit: das galt übrigens rabbit und nicht dir, tobi


----------



## tobi-69 (21. Juni 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> naja da du auf dem bike schneller bist muss ich dann halt im fassbiertrinken vorlegen
> 
> edit: das galt übrigens rabbit und nicht dir, tobi



Nee, hab ich mir schon gedacht. Ich bin dir gegenüber ja bei beidem Schneller


----------



## *blacksheep* (22. Juni 2004)

tobi-69 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Wäre ein absoluter Kaufkandidat   )


 [/IRONIEMODUS AN]

 VORSICHT! Nicht jeder Biker ist bereit, 50 Euronen für ein sogenanntes Tourencamp auszugeben, welches sich am Schluss dann als Verkaufsveranstaltung entpuppt! Für diese "Kaffeefahrten" haben wir doch in 30 Jahren noch Zeit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [/IRONIEMODUS AUS]

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-69 (22. Juni 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> [/IRONIEMODUS AN]
> 
> VORSICHT! Nicht jeder Biker ist bereit, 50 Euronen für ein sogenanntes Tourencamp auszugeben, welches sich am Schluss dann als Verkaufsveranstaltung entpuppt! Für diese "Kaffeefahrten" haben wir doch in 30 Jahren noch Zeit...
> 
> ...



Wie, noch 30 Jahre   
Hast du auch nur im geringsten eine Vorstellung, wie alt ich dann bin? Dann brauch ich mir bestimmt keine Kaffefahrt mehr antun, wo sollte ich denn im Bus den Strom für mein Beatmungsgerät (--> Raucher) und die Entsorgungsvorrichting für meinen künstlichen Darm (-->Sidepipes) herbekommen   

Und, eines bin ich mir sicher! Wenn ein Bike gekauft wird, nutzt er es auch.
Er wird es sich bestimmt nicht nur kaufen, um es dann auf dicke Hose unter seinem Namen ins Forum zu schreiben aber es nie benutzen (zumindest fehlt mir bis jetzt der Beweis, dass du überhaupt Radfahren kannst     ).

Hach, wat schön.
Äh ja?! Mmmh, jaja, ist ja schon gut. Mmmmh, hab verstanden Rabbit, werde nicht wieder böse sein. Ja, wirklich. Is ja gut jetzt, nicht mehr schimpfen!!


----------



## *blacksheep* (22. Juni 2004)

tobi-69 schrieb:
			
		

> Er wird es sich bestimmt nicht nur kaufen, um es dann auf dicke Hose unter seinem Namen ins Forum zu schreiben aber es nie benutzen (zumindest fehlt mir bis jetzt der Beweis, dass du überhaupt Radfahren kannst    ).


 Mist ertappt! Woher weisst Du, dass ich Hosen für Dicke brauche? Natürlich kann ich ohne Stützräder nicht radfahren, deshalb bin ich Dir den Beweis, den einzufordern Du sicherlich berechtigt bist
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, bis dato schuldig geblieben. Ich hab bei meinem Dealer, ja sogar in Holland alles versucht, aber Cannondale weigert sich, ihre Bikes mit Stützrädern nachzurüsten!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Ich verstehe ja auch nicht, wie die fast 3000 KM diese Saison in meinem Polar Trainingstagebuch bisher zustande gekommen sind, hängen meine Bikes doch eigentlich nur an der Wohnzimmerwand (und natürlich unter meinem Namen hier im Forum)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Würfel (22. Juni 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe ja auch nicht, wie die fast 3000 KM diese Saison in meinem Polar Trainingstagebuch bisher zustande gekommen sind



oh oh, hoffentlich hast du keinen Virus auf deinem Rechner


----------



## Rabbit (22. Juni 2004)

So, nun muß ich wohl doch mal den virtuellen Moderatorenfinger heben.
Das Thema droht wieder abzugleiten, also reißt euch zusammen! 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## tobi-69 (22. Juni 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun muß ich wohl doch mal den virtuellen Moderatorenfinger heben.
> Das Thema droht wieder abzugleiten, also reißt euch zusammen!
> 
> Gruß,
> Harry



      Ich hab's gewusst!!!       

Häh ähem, was schreib ich denn dann   
Ach ja: "Wie ist denn das Wetter bei euch für die nächsten Tage angekündigt?"

(@ Janus: So einen PC hatte ich auch mal   . Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selber gefälscht hast


----------



## Würfel (22. Juni 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Das Thema droht wieder abzugleiten, also reißt euch zusammen!



ruhe bewahren! ich habe gerade extra eine von diesen kleinen roten pillen mehr als sont geschluckt, gleich müßte es wieder gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (23. Juni 2004)

kann ich eine von diesen prima pinken aerobic-matten benutzen um drauf zu pennen? da ich mit dem zug anreise will ich so wenig wie möglich schleppen


----------



## tobi-69 (24. Juni 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich eine von diesen prima pinken aerobic-matten benutzen um drauf zu pennen? da ich mit dem zug anreise will ich so wenig wie möglich schleppen



  Pink wird dir sicherlich sehr gut stehen, mein kleiner Zarthase   
Da "deine" Mannschaft ja jetzt definitiv nicht mehr dabei ist, kannst du natürlich auch etwas eher am Glas starten, so dass es dir dann eh egal ist, wo (wie) du schläft   

Nach Aussage von Wetter-Online werde ich dann wohl wieder die Sonnencreme mitbringen    (und das Zeckenöl)


----------



## Würfel (24. Juni 2004)

tobi-69 schrieb:
			
		

> mein kleiner Zarthase



 ist auf deiner matratze nicht noch ein wenig platz für mich?


----------



## Rabbit (24. Juni 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> ist auf deiner matratze nicht noch ein wenig platz für mich?


Ich glaube, ich verdrück' mich wieder in ein Einzelzimmer, ich schlafe so ungerne mit dem A.... zur Wand


----------



## tobi-69 (24. Juni 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> ist auf deiner matratze nicht noch ein wenig platz für mich?



  Lieber ein anderes mal. Es ist immer so blöde, wenn man schon morgens so schwere, schlappe Beine hat und dann noch den ganzen Tag Rad fahren soll   

@ Rabbit
Ja, ist wohl besser. Da ich auch im Schlaf immer viel Rede, würdest du mich bestimmt auch da wieder ermahnen


----------



## Würfel (27. Juni 2004)

Ich schmeiß mal kurz die Profile in die Runde. Ich habe vorhin erstmal 2 Stunden schlafen müssen und fühl mich immer noch nicht so richtig fit ich hab doch mehr Sonnenbrand abbekommen als ich dachte. War aber ein Super-Wochenende!


----------



## chick (28. Juni 2004)

hi, ihr hattet gestern hoffentlich nochmal mindestens soviel spass wie am samstag. wolle ist ein bißchen ramponiert, es sind zwei rippen gebrochen.

schönen gruss,
claudia


----------



## Würfel (28. Juni 2004)

Autsch!  Da kann man nur gute Besserung wünschen


----------



## himbeertoni (28. Juni 2004)

200 meter vorm ziel ........oh man... son pech ......auch von mir gute besserung natürlich

der sonntag war nochmal richtig gut .....wetter , tour usw ....

best , micha


----------



## Rabbit (28. Juni 2004)

chick schrieb:
			
		

> wolle ist ein bißchen ramponiert, es sind zwei rippen gebrochen.



Auch von mir natürlich die besten Genesungswünsche. 
Komm schnell wieder auf die Beine und jag' uns nicht noch mal so einen Schreck ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo Ihr Beiden

Gute Besserung auch von mir..

Gruß Anja


----------



## Lupi (28. Juni 2004)

auch von mir die besten genesungswünsche.

Mit den Rippen habt ihr ja schon Erfahrung.

Und damit es schneller geht , flöte nicht ich euch ein Liedchen sondern der Panflötenspieler aller Spieler was .


----------



## Würfel (28. Juni 2004)

Mein Kill Bill Soundtrack sagt übrigens "The Lonely Shepherd" von "Zamfir"   Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das wirklich das Original ist


----------



## tobi-69 (28. Juni 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> auch von mir die besten genesungswünsche.
> 
> Mit den Rippen habt ihr ja schon Erfahrung.
> 
> Und damit es schneller geht , flöte nicht ich euch ein Liedchen sondern der Panflötenspieler aller Spieler was .



Erst mal alles alles Gute für Wolle, aber so sehen halt Kämpfer aus   
Mein absoluter Held. Schwer vorzustellen, aber nicht mal mehr ich hätte mit zwei defekten Rippenbögen abends noch die Bierkrüge gestemmt (obwohl   )

@ Lupi
Da hast du aber auch den fusseligsten Rohrflöter gefunden, den ich je gesehen habe


----------



## Lupi (29. Juni 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Kill Bill Soundtrack sagt übrigens "The Lonely Shepherd" von "Zamfir"   Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das wirklich das Original ist




Das hört sich da aber auch nicht so melodisch an


----------



## tobi-69 (16. Juli 2004)

chick schrieb:
			
		

> wolle ist ein bißchen ramponiert, es sind zwei rippen gebrochen.
> 
> schönen gruss,
> claudia



Hi,
wie geht es eigentlich Wolle jetzt   
Alles schon wieder im grünen Bereich? Biken schon wieder möglich?
Alles Gute weiterhin aus Westfalen   

@ Micha: Hätte mal wieder Zeit und Lust (und 10 grölende Westfalen, die wieder fest behaupten, beim nächsten Mal dabei zu sein   ), wie sieht's aus mit dem nächsten Termin!!!


----------



## himbeertoni (16. Juli 2004)

hi tobi ......

eigentlich fest steht  13/14/15 august......einsteigercamp........


best, toni


----------



## Rabbit (16. Juli 2004)

himbeertoni schrieb:
			
		

> hi tobi ......
> 
> eigentlich fest steht  13/14/15 august......einsteigercamp........


Prima, das sollte passen!
Freu' mich schon den einen oder anderen wiederzusehen! 

Bis dann,
Harry


----------



## Buff Daddy (16. Juli 2004)

Einsteigercamp ???

Aber nicht ohne Buff Daddy

Wird dort auch Rennrad gefahren ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (16. Juli 2004)

Buff Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Einsteigercamp ???
> 
> Aber nicht ohne Buff Daddy
> 
> Wird dort auch Rennrad gefahren ???


 Vergiss es, das sind alles ganz harte Männer, mit grossen und schweren Rädern, die man keinesfalls ohne Protektoren besteigen darf!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 Nee, im Ernst: Die Jungs sind cool und für alles zu haben, nur für eines nicht: Rennradfahren! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## rigger (16. Juli 2004)

An dem WE kan  ich leider nicht   , da bei uns in Schüttorf Komplex Open Air ist! (siehe Signatur!   )


----------



## Buff Daddy (16. Juli 2004)

Schade , hätte gerne in Ahlfeld ein wenig den Astphalt zerschnitten.

Dann komme ich eben mit dem Bike.

Fährt denn sonst jemand Rennrad ???


----------



## OBRADY (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo...

Na das ist doch ein prima Termin.Ich würde gerne dabeisein.

@Tobi..kennst du das Lied von den zehn kleinen Negerlein ????  

Bis denne 
Anja

Freu mich alle mal wiederzusehen und natürlich aufs Köhlersbräu   

Ach ja Buff Daddy...ich fahre auch RR..aber für dieses Event ist unbedingt das MTB zu favorisieren!!!


----------



## madbull (16. Juli 2004)

Hey Buffy - WATT hast du denn so für Räder?      (WATT'n Brüller, WATT?)       Und WATT geht denn so auf Spiekeroog?        Und WATT du dann im August auf jeden Fall mitbringen musst: Deinen Schaum! WATT machste sonnst, wenn du einen Platten hast?!?      

Gibt's auf Spiekeroog eigentlich auch Muxluxe?


----------



## OBRADY (16. Juli 2004)

Sach mal Maik , WATT hast du denn getrunken...???

Gruß
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (16. Juli 2004)

OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal Maik , WATT hast du denn getrunken...???


WATT? Wer bist du denn?


----------



## Buff Daddy (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin doch kein Geisterjäger. 

Watt gibt es bei mir auch sehr viel.


----------



## Günni-Poo (19. Juli 2004)

Na Watt´n Wunder


----------



## Rabbit (19. Juli 2004)

Back on Topic, please. Sonst muß ich mit den WATTebäuschen um mich schmeißen


----------



## *blacksheep* (19. Juli 2004)

Buff Daddy, WATT bist Du denn für´n Faker?


----------



## koelner (19. Juli 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Back on Topic, please. Sonst muß ich mit den WATTebäuschen um mich schmeißen


----------



## Rabbit (19. Juli 2004)

Sachbezogen geht es jetzt HIER weiter!


----------

